# New Outback Prior To Pickup. Tear, Scratch, Wrinkles In Roof Questions



## motox718 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hello, today I purchased a new. 2015







keystone outback 322bh travel trailer. Upon the walk thru I found a small tear in the roof. The tear is approximately twice the size of your thumbnail. Next to the cut there is. (Qty 2) 4" scratches that went about halfway thru the rubber in the roof but is not torn thru for the scratches. The roof also had two wrinkles in the rubber on the roof almost the whole width of the camper and extrude off the camper about 1/2" up, the tecnisian told me wrinkles were normal. This is a +$30k camper and I want it to last and not loose resale value from this damage/repair in 5 years or so when we change campers again. I'm not sure how the dealer plans to fix it but I want to know your opinion on how this should be fixed? Are the wrinkles acceptable? I have attached a picture of the tear but didn't take a picture of the wrinkles. Any feedback is highly appreciated. 
Thanks, Nick


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Perfectly normal for there to be a wrinkle where the roof sheeting is joined together. Allows for expanding and contracting of the wood roof sheeting due to temperature changes without tearing the rubber roof membrane. The scratches and tear in the roof membrane must be repaired though. Dicor should take care of that.

Todd


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

IMHO you should have made the inspection prior to Paying for the Camper. They would replace the Roof or Camper if it was mine before i would Pay for it.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

If this was me--I assume this was found on a brand new--never used trailer--During the pre-delivery?????

I would not accept the trailer, and ask for a different unit!--- This is a BRAND NEW trailer! And should not have the roof "patched up". Only possible compromise would be to have the entire roof re-done--as it would have come from the factory.

If there are other conditions?-- demo unit or used. (price adjusted accordingly) then the repair solutions sound reasonable.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

W5CI said:


> IMHO you should have made the inspection prior to Paying for the Camper. They would replace the Roof or Camper if it was mine before i would Pay for it.


 I agree allthough i didn't inspect our roof when we bought it as a late spring snowfall hit when we were at the dealer to pick it up. Pretty much the most important thing is the roof though. A patch on a roof of a brand new trailor absolutely unexceptable in my world.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The wrinkles are not an issue based on the description but it does sound like the trailers roof was damaged prior to delivery.

The roof can be repaired and personally I would rather patch a small hole than trust the local dealer to replace the roof membrane. You/they can use a roll of eternabond tape to repair the hole and reinforce the scratch and it will never be an issue. This is what I would do if it happened to my trailer when I was responsible for the issue.

Since this was found on the walk through you can request a replacement unit. Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I agree. Have them replace the camper or properly repair the damage. Could still try to negotiate a discount. Having the dealer replace the membrane screams problems down the road.


----------



## motox718 (Jan 22, 2015)

thank you everyone for all the replies. yes this camper is brand new its only been on the dealers lot for 14 days so it is brand new. current status is that I'm waiting on my dealership to see what there recommended action is. my dealership has contacted Keystone and they are waiting for a response on actions moving forward from keystone. I'm not sure what they are going to recommend.

I think I'm going to try to see if I can get a different New trailer as a replacement (same model). Or if they will not give me a new trailer I think I would rather have them patch it and get compensated for the damages. If I go that road how much money do you think would be fair for me to ask for? say in three to five years how much resale value do you guys think I will lose for having a small patch in the roof?

I don't think I want them to replace the whole roof because there's probably more opportunities to just screw it up more than it currently is.

please let me know your thoughts thanks again for your replies


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Replacing the roof membrane would be an extensive project for the dealership. Patching the roof with Dicor would be an easy, inexpensive fix, but you shouldn't have to have any roof patching on a new camper. Here's my opinion if I were in your shoes.
1. Demand a new camper.
2. Have the roof membrane replaced and demand an additional couple years warranty to the roof with a written warranty agreement.
3. Have the roof patched, and as you said, ask for more money off the selling price. I don't think a small patch would have a big impact on resale value.
Good luck and let us know how it turns out.

Todd


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Just to add to my previous comment, if you've already paid for and signed the papers on the camper, getting a replacement camper probably isn't going to happen.


----------



## motox718 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks for the reply again. I have not asked for a new different camper yet but I'm going to draft up a email and send it off to my dealer today. My dealer has not got back to me with whatever recommendations Keystone has and I wanted to see what they said.

however my dealer did send me an email saying that the paperwork I signed was dated 2014 instead of 2015 and they want me to come in and resign the document. This may be my escape clause if they do not do what I want but I really don't want to cancel the deal completely because I did get a pretty good price and a good finance rate.


----------



## motox718 (Jan 22, 2015)

thank you all for your replies on this discussion. I talked with the dealer today and they were very understanding actually and with not too much persuasion they did agree to give me a brand new camper that they had to order. it's on order so I will get it in approximately 6 to 8 weeks. The only downside is they are going to have to run my credit again when the camper gets here so hopefully interest rates don't go up in the mean t ime.

thanks again everyone I'll post some modifications that I already plan on doing to it once I get it in the springtime.

Thanks
Nick


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

motox718 said:


> thank you all for your replies on this discussion. I talked with the dealer today and they were very understanding actually and with not too much persuasion they did agree to give me a brand new camper that they had to order. it's on order so I will get it in approximately 6 to 8 weeks. The only downside is they are going to have to run my credit again when the camper gets here so hopefully interest rates don't go up in the mean t ime.
> 
> thanks again everyone I'll post some modifications that I already plan on doing to it once I get it in the springtime.
> 
> ...


 Wow , That's great. I'm very surprised but happy for you.Take lots of extra time when you walk through the new one.


----------

